# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  bloquer sur gmail

## Lolitaaa

Bonjour,
peut on savoir qi qqun nous bloque sur gmail? ya til une faon de le savoir comme sur msn ??
ou est ce le simple fait d'envoyer un mail et que ce dernier soit envoy confirme le contraire?
Merci

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Bonjour,
> peut on savoir qi qqun nous bloque sur gmail? ya til une faon de le savoir comme sur msn ??
> ou est ce le simple fait d'envoyer un mail et que ce dernier soit envoy confirme le contraire?
> Merci


Ah on peut bloquer sur GMail? j'aurais appris quelque chose aujourd'hui  ::aie::

----------


## Lolitaaa

bien sur ya un truc bloqu  ::):  sur le chat

----------


## Astartee

> bien sur ya un truc bloqu  sur le chat


Il s'agit donc de Google Talk (=> chat), pas de GMail (=> emails)...

Une petite recherche t'aurait donn la rponse.
Quand on bloque un contact, celui-ci nous ne nous voit plus que dans le statut "hors ligne". Donc si on est soi-mme bloqu, on ne peut pas _savoir_ si l'on est rellement bloqu ou si notre contact est juste parti en vacances...

----------


## jbrasselet

> Bonjour,
> peut on savoir qi qqun nous bloque sur gmail? ya til une faon de le savoir comme sur msn ??
> ou est ce le simple fait d'envoyer un mail et que ce dernier soit envoy confirme le contraire?
> Merci


parce qu'il y a une solution sure sous msn?  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

> parce qu'il y a une solution sure sous msn?


Bah, en thorie, non. En fait c'est exactement pareil : la personne bloque nous voit hors ligne sans qu'on lui dise explicitement qu'on ne veut plus voir sa gueule  ::aie:: 
Cependant il semblerait d'aprs des forums (plus ou moins douteux) que des logiciels (plus ou moins douteux galement) au doux nom du type "MSN spy" permettraient (ou non) de savoir si la personne prtendument "hors ligne" l'est effectivement... Je ne sais pas comment ces logiciels prtendent fonctionner mais je ne conseillerais pas spcialement de les installer.

----------


## Halleck

Il y a pas mal de sites / logiciels qui proposent en effet de savoir qui nous bloquent. Depuis environ 1 mois, il y en a un qui est particulirement virulent :  peine a t-on saisi ses infos de login (parce que, il y a des gens qui sont suffisamment peu avertis pour les donner sur un site tiers  ::roll:: ), le site rcupre sa liste de contact et envoi un mail  tout le monde du style 'dcouvre qui te bloque sur MSN' en franais et sign du nom de l'utilisateur.

Bref, a existe mais ce sont des virus  ::aie:: 

Bon, c'est hors sujet du topic, mais vu qu'il a dj dvi  :;): ...

----------


## ymoreau

J'avais dj trouv un site qui permettait d'afficher soit disant les contacts ayant bloqu sur msn, mais je crois qu'il affichait simplement les contacts nous ayant supprim de leur liste et pas ceux qui nous auraient gard dans la liste tout en nous bloquant.
D'ailleurs dans les options de msn on peut voir la liste verte des gens qui font partie de nos contacts, et on peut en supprimer certains, d'autres non. Des rumeurs disaient qu'on ne peut supprimer quelqu'un de cette liste verte que lorsque l'autre personne nous a supprim de ses contacts.

----------


## tibotibo69

Avec amsn on peut savoir si quelqu'un nous a supprim de sa liste, mais on ne peut pas savoir si on nous a bloqu.

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,

le logiciel de chat Mercury messenger permet de dcouvrir cela  :;):

----------

